# Remote Coding job



## juliej6 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am located in WE Nebraska & I'm looking for a remote coding position.  I am a CPC & my certification is current.  Does anyone know of any companies that hire remote coders?


----------



## elliesclocchini (May 1, 2012)

*McKesson needs coders*

Go on McKesson's website-all remote coders all specialties are needed!


----------

